# 92 max run ruff and no power most times



## fix it (Oct 16, 2009)

just bot this 92 max SE it's got 194k on it just replace plug's , replaced all the vacume lines most where leaking fixed the battery endes and new battery, cleaned the thortel body all fulds are all bin replaced new stater new raditor so it starts right up idels some times smooth but must times ruff go to drive down the street and it don't go any where for about 20-30sec fialy get to about 3grand rpm and then it takes off real nice like want to keep the car but if i cant fix it sale it only paid $350 4 it help me out im new hear :waving::waving:


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sounds like you need injectors and probably a knock sensor


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

A bad coil can cause similar troubles.


----------



## garowe (May 10, 2010)

Check the fuses. I messed with mine trying to get the clock to work and now while going down the road it picks up power and then loses power.


----------

